# What In The World ?



## bottleboy_1984 (Jan 7, 2006)

I found a dump site and found several bottles and among the pile I found this weird object. Its made of glass and has water inside of it. There is no screw cap or anything to let the water out. Anybody have any ideas as to what this is ?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2006)

It could be a fire grenade? I have seen some that were full with no obvious opening but not that shape.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 7, 2006)

Bottleboy...

 How old a dump do you think it is?  What happens if you shake the contents?  Is it water or some other kind of liquid?

 Could it be the predecessor of a Lava Lamp?  It looks like the "pointy end" was made to sit in some kind of base, so when you hold it by the pointy end, it looks like a lightbulb.  Same thing with lava lamps, the glass container sits in a base that has a bulb in it and it warms the "lava" goo inside the liquid... just a thought[8|]

 Looks like something you would find at the Mall in Spencer Gifts..

 Wayne


----------



## bottleboy_1984 (Jan 7, 2006)

The dump site appears to be from 20-30's, and when I shake the object, it seems to be nothing but ordinary water. Well it seems like water to me, should I break it and see if the liquid smells or anything? lol. I found 3 of these things, so I guess I can sacrifice in breaking at least one.


----------



## Miles (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't think you should break it, who knows, it could be valuable.


----------



## rustygiers (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi; Did anybody think of a glass maker class that was learning to make objects? they would try to do what old glassmakers did! I have found a few houses ads on web.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 7, 2006)

It is for sure a "Fire grenade" as a new bottle collector I would have never known that BUT as a long time firefighter I have been very interested in old fire fighting ways. I would NOT open it as I have been told that they experimented with lots of bad chemicals. Just think if that little bitty bottle would put out a fire what could be in it?????????????


----------



## hunter58 (Jan 7, 2006)

my parents basement has about a dozen of those in hangers ,they are fire bombs for sure ,there is a metal end that fits over it and when its heated it breaks the glass and sprays over the fire


----------



## bottleboy_1984 (Jan 7, 2006)

Well then in that case I wont break it, thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jan 8, 2006)

It's an Atlantis light bulb, 10,000 years old or a fire grenade [] great find, find a base for it and put a small lite under it, it would display nice


----------



## diginit (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi BB,  That's a grenade for sure.  Most likely contains Carbon Tetrachloride. Some contain Sulfuric acid. Do a search on these chemicals. I've done jobs in labs at Intel, FMC, Lockheed, Applied Materials and others.   
   Rule #1 is Never Assume Anything...is water!


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay, your "thing" is a FIRE GRENADE with no markings on the glass container, but there is identifying writing on the holder. The holder is marked: INTERNATIONAL FIRE EQUIPMENT PURE STOP CORP. STATEN ISLAND N.Y. U.S. PAT. NO. 1708867  U.S. PAT. NO. 1(?) 46863XXX (the last numbers are under part of the holder.

 They came in a metal box that was red or they came as single items. They were in 3 "colors": transparent clear,  frosted clear,  and red.

 The contents apparently were the same and I'm fairly certain it was carbon tetrachloride. 

 NEVER open one of these to check to contents. You will ruin a very good collectible fire grenade.

 Now, I've got to figure out a way to sell the one I have without running afoul of shipping regulations!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Mike, I saw one of those red metal boxes full of fire grenades at a flea market. The guy finally ended up selling them individually. No one wanted 6 or the box.[8|]

 You have to ship them as hazardous materials like acid or mineral spirits. It ships Freight on board and is very expensive.[X(]

 How can I get a copy of your book?


----------



## bottleboy_1984 (Jan 8, 2006)

So how much are these grenades worth? Today I went back to the dump site and found 8 more. As for what "Pontiled" said, how you figure out how to ship these things without breaking laws and stuff.


----------



## atticmint (Jan 10, 2006)

I have found tons of these and they contain carbon tetrachloride( I know because I have cracked open a lot, but please dont do this. I had full protective equiptment on at the time). I usually sell them to the local fire guys for $5-$15 a piece and get a lot more for the colored ones or grenades with brackets.
   You should never send anything like that through the mail and anyone that says they are full of water is full of crap.
   In fact every single type, size and shape of fire grenade I have smashed, the liquid inside all of them has melted plastic almost immediatly which is a good indication of a chlorinated solvent.
   So please be careful.
  Kev


----------



## card (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice fire grenade. I sold one just like it on eBay for $65.00. It had the carb -tec in it also. That is not allowed on eBay but the collectors know what it is.    []


----------



## diginit (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello again BB, 
   If you want to sell them. Set a fair price and post them on an advertising site such as Craigs List. com or newspaper ads etc. Picts really help. People will come get them and give you cash. Beats the hell out of e-bay, If you don't mind phone calls. I've sold a few that I've found in attics that way. Firefighters are Big collectors as well as antique dealers. You may want to include phrases such as "cash only please" or "serious inquries only" in the ad. also, You may want to meet them in a public place rather than have them enter your home. Depends on your local. My closing phrase on any net ad is "Scammers will be traced and shot" But I don't recommened you use that one. 
   This one was valued at 45.00.  Ebay kicked it offline due to the C.T. [>:] So I sold 4 for 35 ea. No shipping.  Keep the sunny side up and the dirty side down[] James.


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 11, 2006)

Warren, this is a small post that I hope the other guys will understand!

 My book is *reduced* to members of the Forum and shipping is your selection:

 The Collector's Guide...  *$16.00* 
 Shipping (Priority).......      *4.00  * 
      or Book Rate.........      *2.00  * 
 Total either *$18.00* or *$20.00*

 Please send to:

*Mike Russell  
 282  Abbott  Crossing  Lane  
 Henderson,  NC  27537*


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I'm sure they will.[]


----------



## flasherr (Jan 11, 2006)

I got mikes book about a year ago. It is very nice full of lots of information. great adition to my collection of bottle books
 Brian


----------



## atticmint (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mike, How much to ship that book to Canada?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mike, I will put a money order in the mail tomorrow. Please autograph your book for me.


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 12, 2006)

Please do not open that it si a fire gernade and the reason they are no longer used is not because they didnt put the fire out they did....problem is they take away all the oxygen instantly in the room killing the occupants who at that point black out and burn. very dangerous and last set in red box i found at a barn sale i bought and donated to fire dept. for use as a stay away from these display,not a toy please be very careful..


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 12, 2006)

Atticmint, let me check the P.O. fees and I'll get back to you. Thank you!

 Capsoda, thank you. Your copy will be autographed!


----------



## atticmint (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey wait...if Capsoda gets his autographed I want mine too.... and in Canadian..LOL


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 13, 2006)

I speak "Canadian" so there's no problem there! Heh, heh, heh.

 Seriously, I speak about 5 languages.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 15, 2006)

i broke two of these transpoting them home from an auction. the Carbon Tetrachloride or Sulfric Acid ate through the box and some carpeting in the back of my old 94 dodge minivan. it happened while driving and the smell almost killed me. i couldnt breathe. be careful. i couldnt wait to sell the other ones. i do have 3 in a metal box mounted to my wall.


----------



## diginit (Jan 15, 2006)

You got Very lucky. Buy some large ziplock bags or even better - Tupperware.  
   If you put something like this in a car, It is considered transportation of Has. mat. without a licence. Other liabilities apply if any injuries occur due to an accident. Be careful [8D] Big Brother is watching!


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jan 15, 2006)

hey Mike, is it the 3rd edition you selling, always looking for another bottle book, if we send a check can we get one, thanks steve


----------

